# Ultimate Survivor D&D



## Guest 11456 (May 3, 2005)

Warning: This game will most likely be very light hearted and not serious.

Game Start: Around the first of June.

Game Premise: The best of the best have gathered for a test of survival. The lone winner gets to survive. Everyone else doesn't. If you are the type who always likes serious RP games please don't apply. If you are ready for something light hearted, come on in.

I am sure many of us have at least heard of the Survivor reality TV show. Well here is your chance to take part in a D&D version. Interested candidates will submit a character built using the three core books only (PHB, DMG, MM). No additional books. No exceptions.

Rules: 3.5e
Level: see below (Table 3)
Starting Gold: see below (Table 3)
Experience Points: see below (Table 3)
Point Buy Points: see below (Table 3)
Abilities: expanded point buy; see below (Table 2)
Hit points: Max first level; see below for past first level (Table 1)
Max Players: Not sure but I'm shooting for 16 like the TV show
Minimum Ability Score: 2
Races: PHB & MM entries with a Level Adjustment entry of something other then '-'
Alignment: Any


This system allows for a first level character to have staight 20 stats all the way to a 30th level character with straight 2 stats.

Questions?
If not, start creating those characters.

Table 1: Hit Points Beyond First Level

```
Hit    Hit
Die   Points
---   ------
 4      3
 6      5
 8      6
10      8
12      9
```

Table 2: Expanded Point Buy:

```
Score   Points
-----   ------
  0      -22
  1      -17
  2      -12
  3      -9
  4      -6
  5      -4
  6      -2
  7      -1
  8       0
  9       1
 10       2
 11       3
 12       4
 13       5
 14       6
 15       8
 16       10
 17       13
 18       16
 19       21
 20       26
 21       34
 22       42
 23       55
 24       68
 25       89
 26      110
 27      144
 28      178
```

Table 3: Starting experience, level, gold, and ability points:

```
XPs   Level   Gold   Points
  ---   -----   ----   ------
     0    1      300    156
   125    1      375    155
   250    1      450    154
   375    1      525    153
   500    1      600    152
   625    1      675    151
   750    1      750    150
   875    1      825    149
  1000    2      900    148
  1250    2     1125    147
  1500    2     1350    146
  1750    2     1575    145
  2000    2     1800    144
  2250    2     2025    143
  2500    2     2250    142
  2750    2     2475    141
  3000    3     2700    140
  3375    3     3038    139
  3750    3     3375    138
  4125    3     3713    137
  4500    3     4050    136
  4875    3     4388    135
  5250    3     4725    134
  5625    3     5063    133
  6000    4     5400    132
  6500    4     5850    131
  7000    4     6300    130
  7500    4     6750    129
  8000    4     7200    128
  8500    4     7650    127
  9000    4     8100    126
  9500    4     8550    125
 10000    5     9000    124
 10625    5     9500    123
 11250    5    10000    122
 11875    5    10500    121
 12500    5    11000    120
 13125    5    11500    119
 13750    5    12000    118
 14375    5    12500    117
 15000    6    13000    116
 15750    6    13750    115
 16500    6    14500    114
 17250    6    15250    113
 18000    6    16000    112
 18750    6    16750    111
 19500    6    17500    110
 20250    6    18250    109
 21000    7    19000    108
 21875    7    20000    107
 22750    7    21000    106
 23625    7    22000    105
 24500    7    23000    104
 25375    7    24000    103
 26250    7    25000    102
 27125    7    26000    101
 28000    8    27000    100
 29000    8    28125     99
 30000    8    29250     98
 31000    8    30375     97
 32000    8    31500     96
 33000    8    32625     95
 34000    8    33750     94
 35000    8    34875     93
 36000    9    36000     92
 37125    9    37625     91
 38250    9    39250     90
 39375    9    40875     89
 40500    9    42500     88
 41625    9    44125     87
 42750    9    45750     86
 43875    9    47375     85
 45000   10    49000     84
 46250   10    51125     83
 47500   10    53250     82
 48750   10    55375     81
 50000   10    57500     80
 51250   10    59625     79
 52500   10    61750     78
 53750   10    63875     77
 55000   11    66000     76
 56375   11    68750     75
 57750   11    71500     74
 59125   11    74250     73
 60500   11    77000     72
 61875   11    79750     71
 63250   11    82500     70
 64625   11    85250     69
 66000   12    88000     68
 67500   12    90750     67
 69000   12    93500     66
 70500   12    96250     65
 72000   12    99000     64
 73500   12   101750     63
 75000   12   104500     62
 76500   12   107250     61
 78000   13   110000     60
 79625   13   115000     59
 81250   13   120000     58
 82875   13   125000     57
 84500   13   130000     56
 86125   13   135000     55
 87750   13   140000     54
 89375   13   145000     53
 91000   14   150000     52
 92750   14   156250     51
 94500   14   162500     50
 96250   14   168750     49
 98000   14   175000     48
 99750   14   181250     47
101500   14   187500     46
103250   14   193750     45
105000   15   200000     44
106875   15   207500     43
108750   15   215000     42
110625   15   222500     41
112500   15   230000     40
114375   15   237500     39
116250   15   245000     38
118125   15   252500     37
120000   16   260000     36
122000   16   270000     35
124000   16   280000     34
126000   16   290000     33
128000   16   300000     32
130000   16   310000     31
132000   16   320000     30
134000   16   330000     29
136000   17   340000     28
138125   17   352500     27
140250   17   365000     26
142375   17   377500     25
144500   17   390000     24
146625   17   402500     23
148750   17   415000     22
150875   17   427500     21
153000   18   440000     20
155250   18   457500     19
157500   18   475000     18
159750   18   492500     17
162000   18   510000     16
164250   18   527500     15
166500   18   545000     14
168750   18   562500     13
171000   19   580000     12
173375   19   602500     11
175750   19   625000     10
178125   19   647500      9
180500   19   670000      8
182875   19   692500      7
185250   19   715000      6
187625   19   737500      5
190000   20   760000      4
192500   20   786875      3
195000   20   813750      2
197500   20   840625      1
200000   20   867500      0
202500   20   894375     -1
205000   20   921250     -2
207500   20   948125     -3
210000   21   975000     -4
212625   21  1003125     -5
215250   21  1031250     -6
217875   21  1059375     -7
220500   21  1087500     -8
223125   21  1115625     -9
225750   21  1143750    -10
228375   21  1171875    -11
231000   22  1200000    -12
233750   22  1237500    -13
236500   22  1275000    -14
239250   22  1312500    -15
242000   22  1350000    -16
244750   22  1387500    -17
247500   22  1425000    -18
250250   22  1462500    -19
253000   23  1500000    -20
255875   23  1537500    -21
258750   23  1575000    -22
261625   23  1612500    -23
264500   23  1650000    -24
267375   23  1687500    -25
270250   23  1725000    -26
273125   23  1762500    -27
276000   24  1800000    -28
279000   24  1837500    -29
282000   24  1875000    -30
285000   24  1912500    -31
288000   24  1950000    -32
291000   24  1987500    -33
294000   24  2025000    -34
297000   24  2062500    -35
300000   25  2100000    -36
303125   25  2150000    -37
306250   25  2200000    -38
309375   25  2250000    -39
312500   25  2300000    -40
315625   25  2350000    -41
318750   25  2400000    -42
321875   25  2450000    -43
325000   26  2500000    -44
328250   26  2550000    -45
331500   26  2600000    -46
334750   26  2650000    -47
338000   26  2700000    -48
341250   26  2750000    -49
344500   26  2800000    -50
347750   26  2850000    -51
351000   27  2900000    -52
354375   27  2950000    -53
357750   27  3000000    -54
361125   27  3050000    -55
364500   27  3100000    -56
367875   27  3150000    -57
371250   27  3200000    -58
374625   27  3250000    -59
378000   28  3300000    -60
381500   28  3362500    -61
385000   28  3425000    -62
388500   28  3487500    -63
392000   28  3550000    -64
395500   28  3612500    -65
399000   28  3675000    -66
402500   28  3737500    -67
406000   29  3800000    -68
409625   29  3862500    -69
413250   29  3925000    -70
416875   29  3987500    -71
420500   29  4050000    -72
424125   29  4112500    -73
427750   29  4175000    -74
431375   29  4237500    -75
435000   30  4300000    -76
```

Character Sheet

<character name>, <alignment> <gender> <race> <class> <level>; HD <total HD> (<actual hit points> hp); Init <initiative>; Spd <speed>; AC <armor class>, FF <flat-footed AC>, T <touch AC>; BAB <base attack bonus>, Grapple <grapple bonus>; Atk <attack bonus> melee (<damage>, <critical>, <weapon>) or <attack bonus> melee (<damage>, <critical>, <weapon>, <range increment>); SA: <list>; SQ: <list>; SV Fort <fortitude save>, Refl <reflex save>, Will <will save>; Str <str>, Dex <dex>, Con <con>, Int <int>, Wis <wis>, Cha <cha>.

Skills, Feats & Languages: <list: skill skill bonus>; <feat list>; <langauge list>.

Class and Race Features: 
<list of class features>; <list of race features>

Possessions: <list of possessions>

Description:
<at least a brief description>

Personality:
<at least a brief personality>

History:
<completely optional>

Experience: ?
Level: ?
Points: ?
Gold: ?

Name: ?
Gender: ?
Race: ?
Class: ?
Level: ?
Alignment: ?
Deity: ?

Stats
Str ? (? points=?)
Dex ? (? points=?)
Con ? (? points=?)
Int ? (? points=?)
Wis ? (? points=?)
Cha ? (? points=?)

Saves
Fort ? (list)
Ref ? (list)
Will ? (list)

Hit Dice: ?
Hit Points: ?
Initiative: ? (list)
Speed: ?
AC: ? (list)
FF: ? (list)
T: ? (list)
ACP: ? (list)

BAB: ?
Grapple: ? (list)
MAB ? (list)
RAB: ? (list)

Skills: (? skill points)
Skill ? (list)

Feats:
list

Spells:
Save DC: ?
Spell/day: ?
0: 
1: 
Etc.

Possessions:
Item (cost, weight, location)

total (cost/max, weight)


----------



## Angcuru (May 3, 2005)

Sounds like fun.    I can see a whole lot of different takes on this.  You'll have the guy who focuses on staying alive though an obscene Con score, and a guy who will be the last survivor by slaughtering everyone else.   

So how will this work?  Will it be a D&D-ified Survivor show?  Or a sort of last man standing Battle Royale?


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 3, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Sounds like fun.    I can see a whole lot of different takes on this.  You'll have the guy who focuses on staying alive though an obscene Con score, and a guy who will be the last survivor by slaughtering everyone else.
> 
> So how will this work?  Will it be a D&D-ified Survivor show?  Or a sort of last man standing Battle Royale?




I'm seeing it as the former. Complete with two teams, challenges, and voting off. Except the ones voted off are killed. Unless they die in the challenges. The fun part will be when we have reunion shows where dead cast members return form the dead...


----------



## Angcuru (May 3, 2005)

Oooh.   

I've got a funny character idea already.  So will this be on the typical deserted tropical island?


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 3, 2005)

You guessed it. There won't, however, be a camera crew. That's what crystal balls are for.


----------



## Slippshade (May 3, 2005)

Man I have been trying to cut down to 3 games...you are making that very hard Tailspinner. 

Slip


----------



## Angcuru (May 3, 2005)

Hmm...if we choose out of the MM for our character race, how do we determine the ECL? CR = ECl?


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 3, 2005)

Ooops sorry I didn't mention that. Thanks for reminding me. Standard PHB races only. I'll update the first post...


----------



## Angcuru (May 3, 2005)

Awww....no thespian Balor with low self-esteem for me.


----------



## Slippshade (May 3, 2005)

As long as there is at least one bikini clad high-elf wannabe actress/bartender, I will be happy. 

Slip


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 3, 2005)

Well... Since I didn't place it in my original post and since this is supposed to be light-hearted and fun...

MM races that are suitable for PCs must have a Level Adjustment entry. Some thing other then '-'. To figure the ECL add the level adjustment to the Hit Dice (if it is greater then 1), otherwise use the level adjustment.

Does this sound right? I used the SRD and memory.

So a Balor won't work because there is no Level Adjustment entry except '-'.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 3, 2005)

How do you sign up?


----------



## Angcuru (May 3, 2005)

You just did.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 3, 2005)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> You just did.




Great.  Now when & how do we submit our canadiates?


----------



## Nephtys (May 3, 2005)

I'm in. 

(If you'll have me.)


----------



## Harvey (May 3, 2005)

Grrrr... I so desperately want to join this one, but am worried about more recent time crunches...

Well, since it isn't starting until June, I would love to throw together a character...


----------



## RobotRobotI (May 3, 2005)

Think you've got room for another here?  This seems crazy.  And so, I'd like to throw in for it.  *grin*


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 3, 2005)

Unless we get more then 16 entries (or possibly an odd number), then everyone is in. If we get more then 16 then I'll need to judge who the contestants are.


----------



## Harvey (May 3, 2005)

Hay Tailspinner, can I run through a quick (and possibly ridiculous) example to make sure I understand the mechanics?

Let's say I want to build a stone giant. I can be a 1st level stone giant barbarian, which gives me an ECL of 19. Alright, that would give me anywhere from 5 to 12 ability points to use. I would go with a 12 ability point buy. So, let's say I dump 10 points into Strength and two points into Con. I'd end up with a Stone Giant with Str 32, Dex 12, Con 18, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 8. Plus 171000 XP and 580000 gp. Plus all starting racial traits for stone giants (on page 125 of the MM (under Stone Giants as Characters) plus abilities for 1st level barbarian.

Is this correct?


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 3, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Hay Tailspinner, can I run through a quick (and possibly ridiculous) example to make sure I understand the mechanics?
> 
> Let's say I want to build a stone giant. I can be a 1st level stone giant barbarian, which gives me an ECL of 19. Alright, that would give me anywhere from 5 to 12 ability points to use. I would go with a 12 ability point buy. So, let's say I dump 10 points into Strength and two points into Con. I'd end up with a Stone Giant with Str 32, Dex 12, Con 18, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 8. Plus 171000 XP and 580000 gp. Plus all starting racial traits for stone giants (on page 125 of the MM (under Stone Giants as Characters) plus abilities for 1st level barbarian.
> 
> Is this correct?




no.  I think you get 4 ability points but you are 1st level (not 20th).  So you get little money and only 1st level in HPs.


----------



## Harvey (May 3, 2005)

Ah, that makes sense... I knew something didn't sound right... for HP, I would get the 14d8 for stone giant racial levels, and 1d12 for being a barbarian. But for gold, what would I get? and for XP? Gold somewhere between 300 and 825, and XP between 0 and 875?

BTW, I am not going to play a stone giant... I haven;t even scratched the surface of the potential characters you can build... but I wanted an example of the highest HD/LA/ECL character you could make, thus giving me the most complicated example


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 3, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Hay Tailspinner, can I run through a quick (and possibly ridiculous) example to make sure I understand the mechanics?
> 
> Let's say I want to build a stone giant. I can be a 1st level stone giant barbarian, which gives me an ECL of 19. Alright, that would give me anywhere from 5 to 12 ability points to use. I would go with a 12 ability point buy. So, let's say I dump 10 points into Strength and two points into Con. I'd end up with a Stone Giant with Str 32, Dex 12, Con 18, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 8. Plus 171000 XP and 580000 gp. Plus all starting racial traits for stone giants (on page 125 of the MM (under Stone Giants as Characters) plus abilities for 1st level barbarian.
> 
> Is this correct?




That sounds right. Your example stone giant is 14 HD + 4 Level Adjustment + 1 level of barbarian = 19 ECL.

Looking at the entry for stone giant the normal abilities are: Str 27, Dex 15, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 11

This gives the following bonuses: Str +16, Dex +4, Con +8, Wis +2

Spending points like you said would give you unmodified abilities of: Str 16, Dex 8, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 8, Cha 8

Modified abilities of: Str 32, Dex 12, Con 18, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 8

Experience and Gold are correct. Just because you are a first level barbarian, you are still a 19 ECL Character.

Hit points would be: 8 (first level in this case is your first stone giant HD) + 13 x 6 + 9

That's a base of: 95 hp

Constitution bonus of: 60 hp

Total of: 155 hp

Does this sound right?


----------



## Harvey (May 3, 2005)

Yeah, sounds right to me. Forgot that you had set the amount of HP per hit dice, or I'd have added that to my example.

Cool, now I can start making characters... 

Actually, one last question and I will get out of your hair. When you say classes based on the "core books", does that include the Prestige Classes from DMG?


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 3, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Yeah, sounds right to me. Forgot that you had set the amount of HP per hit dice, or I'd have added that to my example.
> 
> Cool, now I can start making characters...
> 
> Actually, one last question and I will get out of your hair. When you say classes based on the "core books", does that include the Prestige Classes from DMG?




Absolutely.


----------



## Nephtys (May 4, 2005)

Is this a viable character (in the making)?

Do you allow customized magic items?


Char #1
Sorcerer 19, Ghost (+5) ecl: 24.
XP: 276000
GP: 1'800'000
Ability points: -28

Str: 0 (+22 points)
Dex: 14 (-6 points)
Con: 0 (+22 points)
Int: 10 (-2 points)
Wis: 10 (-2 points)
Cha: 14 (-6 points)


----------



## Mr. Prez (May 4, 2005)

If'n ya don't mind, I'm workin' on a character er two.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Is this a viable character (in the making)?
> 
> Do you allow customized magic items?
> 
> ...




Sorry, no templates. Also use the item creation rules from the core books.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday May 16. Please feel free to work on characters, but if you have questions, you'll have to wait until then for an answer. 

Tailspinner


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 23, 2005)

Sorry I was absent a week longer than anticipated. It will take a while for me to get caught backup with all of my PbP's. I should be caught up later this week. Just keep the characters coming and I'll try to answer questions in a timely manner.

Tailspinner


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 23, 2005)

I just need to find out where I stashed the character.  Memory is the 3rd thing to go as you get older.


----------



## Nephtys (May 27, 2005)

Here's a preview of my character .


30th lvl.
435000 XP
4'300'000 gold.
-76 points

Human Wizard 20, Epic Wizard 10.

Str: 1 (-17)
Dex: 1 (-17)
Con: 1 (-17)
Int: 3 (-9)
Wis: 1 (-17)
Cha: 9 (+1)

Str: 1+5(innate)+6(enhancement): 12/+1
Dex: 1+5(innate)+6(enhancement): 12/+1
Con: 1+5(innate)+6(enhancement): 12/+1
Int: 9+5(innate)+7(level)+6(enhancement): 27/+8
Wis: 1+5(innate)+6(enhancement): 12/+1
Cha: 3+5(innate)+6(enhancement): 14/+2


Non-epic Feats: 1,1,3,6,9,12,15,18.
Epic Feats: 21, 24, 27, 30.
Wizard Bonus Feats: 5, 10, 15, 20.
Epic Wizard Bonus feats: 23, 26, 29.

Non-Epic Feats: 
Quicken Spell
Craft Wondrous Item
Escew Materials
Improved Initiative
Spell Penetration
Greater Spell Penetration
Spell Focus (Evocation)
Greater Spell Focus (Evocation)
Spell Focus (Transmutation)
Greater Spell Focus (Transmutation)
Still Spell
Silent Spell

Epic Feats:
Multispell (lvl 21 + lvl 23 + lvl 24 + lvl 26)
Automatic Quicken Spell (lvl 27 + lvl 29 + lvl 30)


Background:
Born of prophesy, cursed by the Gods, allpowerful but crippled.


----------



## Darmanicus (May 27, 2005)

Tailspinner, this sounds like great fun, could I possibly join in, (it'll be me 1st PbP)? I'll post a character later when I get in from work if that's alright?


----------



## Nephtys (May 27, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Interested candidates will submit a character built using the three core books only (PHB, DMG, MM). No additional books. No exceptions.




Eh, I missed that part... I guessed that you would allow the Epic Level handbook to be used as well, since you allow characters of up to 30th level. Please don't tell me I was wrong .


----------



## rangerjohn (May 27, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Eh, I missed that part... I guessed that you would allow the Epic Level handbook to be used as well, since you allow characters of up to 30th level. Please don't tell me I was wrong .





In 3.5 Epic Characters are covered in the DMG.  Check the SRD.


----------



## Eonthar (May 27, 2005)

I would be interested in playing in this game.

My character idea is a 12th level Pixie Sorcerer (ECL: 16)

[SBLOCK]
NAME, Neutral Good Male Pixie Sorcerer 12; HD 12d4+24 (61 hp); Init +7; Spd 20 ft, fly 60ft (good); AC 19, FF 12, T 18; BAB +6/+1, Grapple 0; Atk <attack bonus> melee (<damage>, <critical>, <weapon>) or <attack bonus> melee (<damage>, <critical>, <weapon>, <range increment>); SA: Spell-like abilities; SQ: Damage Reduction 10/Cold Iron, greater invisibility, low-light vision, spell resistance 15; SV Fort +6, Ref +11, Will +10; Str 6, Dex 24, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 27.

Skills, Feats & Languages: <list: skill skill bonus>; <feat list>; <langauge list>.

Class and Race Features:
<list of class features>; <list of race features>

Possessions: <list of possessions>

Description:
<at least a brief description>

Personality:
<at least a brief personality>

History:
<completely optional>

Experience: 120000
Level: 16
Points: 36
Gold: 260000

Name: ?
Gender: Male
Race: Pixie
Class: Sorcerer
Level: 12
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: ?

Stats
Str 6 (2 points=10 - 4 racial)
Dex 24 (10 points=16 + 8 racial)
Con 14 (6 points=14)
Int 14 (0 points=8 + 6 racial)
Wis 14 (2 points=10 + 4 racial)
Cha 27 (16 points=18 + 6 racial + 3 levels)

Saves
Fort +6 (+4 Base + 2 Con)
Ref +11 (+4 Base + 7 Dex)
Will +10 (+8 Base + 2 Wis)

Hit Dice: 12d4+24
Hit Points: 61
Initiative: +7 (+7 Dex)
Speed: 20 ft.  Fly 60 ft. (Good)
AC: 19 (+1 size, +7 Dex, +1 natural)
FF: 12 (+1 size, +1 natural)
T: 18 (+1 size, +7 Dex)
ACP: 0 

BAB: +6/+1
Grapple: +0 (+ 6 BAB - 4 size, -2 Str)
MAB +5/+0 (+ 6 BAB + 1 size - 2 Str)
RAB: +14/+9 (+ 6 BAB + 1 size + 7 Dex)

Skills: (48 skill points)
Skill ? (list)

Feats:
list

Spells:
Save DC: ?
Spell/day: ?
0:
1:
Etc.

Possessions:
Item (cost, weight, location)

total (cost/max, weight)

[/SBLOCK]

Will edit to add further details later.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 27, 2005)

Just when I was finally caught up... I'll be away from the boards until Tuesday June 7. Please feel free to work on characters, but if you have questions, you'll have to wait until then for an answer.

Tailspinner


----------



## Imerak (May 28, 2005)

Hmm... this sounds interesting...do you have room for one more?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 10, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday June 20, but there is a possibility that it could be until Monday June 27. Please feel free to work on characters, but if you have questions, you'll have to wait until then for an answer.

Tailspinner


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2005)

> In 3.5 Epic Characters are covered in the DMG. Check the SRD.




Problem with that being most of the Epic Feats don't appear in the DMG.. I think that means that they're assumed to be the same as in the ELH, no revisions.

So questions:  Are we using the most recent errata on everything, or as printed in the books?

I know TS isn't here right now, but does anybody else know?  and TS when you get back pls respond, I'll assume both and make dif. versions of the char.


Also, as I've read it seems this will be team oriented with challenges, etc, correct?  Well are the teams going to be random or not?  B/c I have a buddy who's getting into the game (Online, has been playing IRL for years) and wants to be on my team if possible.


Also, question that's been plaguing us for a while, so wondering how it'll be handled in this game : Is time stop's DURATION instantaneous, or 1d4+1 rounds.  (IE can it be extended)


----------



## Albedo (Jun 15, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Here's a preview of my character .
> 
> Str: 1 (-17)
> Dex: 1 (-17)
> ...






			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Minimum Ability Score: 2




just thought I'ld point that out from the first post...


----------



## Bront (Jun 15, 2005)

I'll have to think about this if it's still open.


----------



## Bront (Jun 15, 2005)

Ok, Here's what I came up with so far.  Still need to hack out some things about him.

Name: ?
Gender: Male
Race: Human
Class: Rogue 3/Fighter 4/Dualist 10
Level: 17
Alignment: N

Stats
Str 14 +2 (14 points=6)
Dex 26 +8 (16 +4 Level, +6 Item, points=10)
Con 14 +2 (14 points=6)
Int 14 +2 (14 points=6)
Wis 14 +2 (14 points=6)
Cha  4 -3 (4 points=-6)

Saves
Fort +10 (+4 Fighter, +1 Rogue, +3 Dualist, +2 Con)
Ref +21 (+1 Fighter, +3 Rogue, +7 Dualist, +2 Grace, +8 Dex)
Will +7 (+1 Fighter, +1 Rogue, +3 Dualist, +2 Wis)

Hit Dice: 3d6+14d10+34
Hit Points: 162
Initiative: +12 (+8 Dex, +4 Improved Reaction)
Speed: 30'
AC: 34 (10 + 5 Armor + 8 Dex + 2 Int + 2 Wis + 1 Monk + 3 Natural + 3 Deflection)
FF: 24 (10 + 5 Armor + 2 Wis + 1 Monk + 3 Natural + 3 Deflection)
T: 25 (10 + 8 Dex + 2 Int + 2 Wis + 1 Monk + 3 Deflection)
ACP: 0 

BAB: +16
Grapple: +18 (+16 BAB, +2 Str)
MAB: +18 (+16 BAB, +2 Str)
RAB: +24 (+16 BAB, +8 Dex)

Melee: Spiked Chain +29/24/19/14, 2d4+7 +2d6 Precision +1d6 Fire +1d6 Cold +1d6 Electricity

Skills: (? skill points)
Skill ? (list)

Feats & Atribute Bonuses:
1 Combat Expertise
1 Exotic Weapon: Spiked Chain
3 Dodge
2F1 Weapon Focus: Spiked Chain
3F2 Weapon Finesse
4 Dex +1
5F4 Weapon Specialization: Spiked Chain
6 Mobility
8 Dex +1
9 Spring Attack
12 Whirlwind Attack
12 Dex +1
15 Combat Reflexes
16 Dex +1

Possessions:
Item (cost, weight, location)
Monks Belt - 13,000
Bracers of Armor +5 - 25,000
Gloves of Dex +6 - 36,000 
Amulet of Natural Armor +3 - 18,000
Ring of Protection +3 - 18,000
Spiked Chain (+7)  98,000, Flaming (+1), Frost (+1), Shock (+1)
Ring of Regeneration - 90,000
Cloak of Minor Displacement - 24,000
total (cost/max, weight)


Description:
<at least a brief description>

Personality:
<at least a brief personality>

History:
<completely optional>

Experience: 136000
Level: 17
Points: 28
Gold: 340000


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 15, 2005)

Albedo said:
			
		

> just thought I'ld point that out from the first post...




Thanks, but then why include this in the list?:



> Score   Points
> -----   ------
> 0      -22
> 1      -17




That contradicts the rule about a minimum stat of 2, so I'll have to wait for the DM to make a ruling on the character before making any changes.


----------



## Bront (Jun 15, 2005)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Thanks, but then why include this in the list?:
> 
> That contradicts the rule about a minimum stat of 2, so I'll have to wait for the DM to make a ruling on the character before making any changes.



Just a quick question, not being familiar with epic level rules, what is the +5 Inate bonus you're talking about?


----------



## Bront (Jun 15, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> This system allows for a first level character to have staight 20 stats all the way to a 30th level character with straight 2 stats.




Actualy, All 2s will put you at -72 (-12x6).  To be 30th, you need to get -76, so 30th level is technicaly impossable according to this.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Just a quick question, not being familiar with epic level rules, what is the +5 Inate bonus you're talking about?




From Tomes and Manuals of +5.


----------



## Bront (Jun 15, 2005)

Ahh, completely forgot about those.


----------



## devrimk (Jun 16, 2005)

I want to play Rakshasa Sorcerer.

Unmodified stats: 
Str:  2 (-12)
Dex: 2 (-12)
Con: 0 (-22)
Int:  8  (0)
Wis: 8  (0)
Cha: 8  (0)

Total:  -46 This give me 26 Lvl. (+7 Racial Hit Dice + 19 Sorcerer Level)

Modified First level Stats:
Str:  4  (+2 Racial)
Dex: 6  (+4 Racial)
Con: 6  (+6 Racial)
Int:  10 (+2 Racial)
Wis: 10 (+2 Racial)
Cha: 14 (+6 Racial)

is it correct?


----------



## Albedo (Jun 19, 2005)

Is a creature who does not a have a con get points as if it had a con of 0 (for example, if I were to play an Undead)?


----------



## Bront (Jun 19, 2005)

Undead is a template in most cases I believe, so you can't take it, since you can't take a template.


----------



## ElvishBard (Jun 19, 2005)

Albedo said:
			
		

> Is a creature who does not a have a con get points as if it had a con of 0 (for example, if I were to play an Undead)?




No, their con has no effect on their HP, as if they had con 10.  Just like constructs, they have average HP.


----------



## Bront (Jun 19, 2005)

ElvishBard said:
			
		

> No, their con has no effect on their HP, as if they had con 10.  Just like constructs, they have average HP.



Oops, sorry, didn't answer the question you asked.  Sorry.

Yes, that is correct, your con mod is +0 for HP.  You are immune to most things requiring con or fort saves as well.


----------



## Endovior (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd like to join, as well, if there's still room.  I'm thinking Mystic Theurge, possibly with a helpful race.


----------



## Bront (Jun 19, 2005)

We're at less than 16 so far as I can tell.  GM is away at the moment though.


----------



## Endovior (Jun 19, 2005)

Great!  I'll start working, then...


----------



## Imerak (Jun 20, 2005)

*Ashbree Eram*

Okay, I managed to put a character together, mind you this is just a rough draft.

*Ashbree Eram:* N male halfling Rogue 7/ Shadowdancer 3; HD 7d6+3d8+20 (64 hp); Init +10; Spd 20 ft.; AC 21, FF 15, T 17; BAB +7/+2, Grapple +3; Atk +8/+3 melee (<1d4+3, 19-20, +2 dagger) or +13 ranged (1d8+2, 19-20, +2 light crossbow, 80 ft.); SA: Sneak Attack +4d6, shadow illusion, summon shadow; SQ: Trapfinding, evasion, trap sense +2, improved uncanny dodge, evasion, hide in plain sight, darkvision, halfling traits; SV Fort +5, Refl +14, Will +6; Str 12, Dex 22, Con 14, Int 17, Wis 16, Cha 17.

*Skills, Feats & Languages:* Move Silently +19; Hide +19, Spot +14, Listen +14, Search +14, Bluff +14, Escape Artist +19, Sleight of Hand +19, Balance +19, Gather Information +11, Disable Device +16; Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Mobility, Improved Initiative; Halfling, Common, Goblin, Infernal, Elven

*Possessions:*
Two +2 daggers
+2 light crossbow w/200 bolts
+2 silent leather armor
Boots of levitation
Necklace of Fireballs type III
Candle of Truth
Two Potions of Invisibility
Four Potions of Cure Light Wounds
Potion of Cat's Grace
Potion of Pass Without Trace
Potion of Endure Elements
781 gp

*Description:* Ashbree is short, shorter than even your typical halfling, and usually has a hunched posture.  He constantly wears black robes, hiding most of his body.  He has green eyes and messy dark brown hair, some of which is in the form of stubble on his chin.

*Personality:* Ashbree has all the personality of milquetoast.  He mostly stays quiet, and when pressured will just agree with whoever's speaking.  This is not because of stupidity or lack of conviction, he simply believes it's best if he stays quiet, observes, and does not make himself noticeable.

*History:* Ashbree prefers not to reveal his history to anyone, but says merely that he's a mercenary who was trained as a shadowdancer since he was young.

Experience: 45000
Level: 10
Points: 86 (total)
Gold: 49000 (total)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 20, 2005)

pretty much done my char, just waiting for TS to come back and answer some questions before I finish it up.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 23, 2005)

Bump... We still waiting on TS?  Is everyone else ready to go?  Why do hot dogs come in packages of 12 and hot dog buns come in packages of 8?  NEED INFO... MUST... Have... GAMING...

*clears throat*
sorry bout that.


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm almost ready, just need a bit of feedback from the DM before I start working on the background and personality.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 23, 2005)

Hope these help...



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Problem with that being most of the Epic Feats don't appear in the DMG.. I think that means that they're assumed to be the same as in the ELH, no revisions.
> 
> So questions:  Are we using the most recent errata on everything, or as printed in the books?




As long as I have access to the pertinent material its OK. I just didn’t want to get too crazy with all the books that are out there…



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Also, as I've read it seems this will be team oriented with challenges, etc, correct?  Well are the teams going to be random or not?  B/c I have a buddy who's getting into the game (Online, has been playing IRL for years) and wants to be on my team if possible.




We can work something out I’m sure.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Also, question that's been plaguing us for a while, so wondering how it'll be handled in this game : Is time stop's DURATION instantaneous, or 1d4+1 rounds.  (IE can it be extended)




1d4+1



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Thanks, but then why include this in the list?:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




The minimum of 2 is after racial bonuses/penalties are added in. So, a dwarf could set his constitution at 0 and then with his +2 racial bonus ends up with a 2. I purposely didn’t add in anything lower then 0. So if you have a racial bonus of say +4, your minimum for that stat is now 4.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, All 2s will put you at -72 (-12x6).  To be 30th, you need to get -76, so 30th level is technicaly impossable according to this.




Actually that should read "30th with all twos and certain non-humans." You would be at 2, 2, 2, 2, 0, 4. Example: A dwarf would have abilities of: 2 2 0 2 2 4 and then after racial bonuses it would be: 2 2 2 2 2 2. But they would have the 76 points needed for 30th level.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 23, 2005)

As far as I can tell, these are those that have posted based on order of appearance:

 1. Angcuru
 2. Slippshade
 3. Ranger Rick
 4. Nephtys
 5. Harvey
 6. RobotRobotI
 7. Mr. Prez
 8. Darmanicus
 9. rangerjohn
10. Eonthar
11. Imerak
12. Jemal
13. Albedo
14. Bront
15. devrimk
16. ElvishBard
17. Endovior

I am not sure that all of the above were planning on playing.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 23, 2005)

I am definitely in, I was just waiting for you to get back from your break... I have a few different concepts, and wanted some feedback.

Is this "campaign" going to be combat focused, character driven, or both? I was assuming both, since like the Survivor show, you not only need physical abilities but also a way to build relationships with the other players.

Was thinking of:
1) Minotaur Barbarian 2/Fighter 6- this is the only character I have fully stated out (equipment and all)... especially useful for combat, but dumb as a brick and easily manipulated in social situations.
2) Troll Fighter 4/Barbarian 1- a variation on the above character.
3) Nymph Sorc 3- much more geared towards the social interactions found in Survivor... I see her as the stereotypical manipulative character.

Thoughts?


----------



## Albedo (Jun 25, 2005)

Alrighty, I'm definatly in. Two things though. First of all, I'm new to this whole PBP thing and I don't know how to post my character (which is finished btw). Second of all, I have been informed by Jemal that he wants to be in, but will not have access to a computer until Tuesday.


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> As long as I have access to the pertinent material its OK. I just didn’t want to get too crazy with all the books that are out there…



The epic feats appear in the SRD  (also available at www.d20srd.org).  However, that makes it sound like you are willing to use other books.  Or is this just in regards to being epic? (There were some things from Complete Warrior and possibly Complete Adventurer I might have been interested in).

Also, how munchkin are looking for us to go?  Would you rather have an interesting RPable 
character or are you looking for us to tweek to the max?

I can go either way with my idea, just wanted to know what you want.


----------



## Harvey (Jun 26, 2005)

Harvey said:
			
		

> Was thinking of:
> 1) Minotaur Barbarian 2/Fighter 6- this is the only character I have fully stated out (equipment and all)... especially useful for combat, but dumb as a brick and easily manipulated in social situations.
> 2) Troll Fighter 4/Barbarian 1- a variation on the above character.
> 3) Nymph Sorc 3- much more geared towards the social interactions found in Survivor... I see her as the stereotypical manipulative character.




OK, scratch that. I've now got two characters: either a male minotaur barbarian 2/fighter 6, or a female cleric 17. Grrr... can't decide which to go with! While I think the cleric is a lot better suited for surviving, when do you ever get to play a minotaur?


----------



## Nephtys (Jun 26, 2005)

Revised: 

30th lvl.

435000 XP
4300000 gold
-76 points

Wood-Elven Wizard 20, Epic Wizard 10.

Str: 0 (-22)
Dex: 0 (-22)
Con: 4 (-6)
Int: 6 (-2)
Wis: 2 (-12)
Cha: 2 (-12)

Str: 0+2+5(innate)+6(enhancement): 13/+1
Dex: 0+2+5(innate)+6(enhancement): 13/+1
Con: 4-2+5(innate)+6(enhancement): 13/+1
Int: 6-2+5(innate)+7(level)+6(enhancement): 22/+6
Wis: 2+5(innate)+6(enhancement): 13/+1
Cha: 2+5(innate)+6(enhancement): 13/+1


Non-epic Feats: 1,3,6,9,12,15,18.
Epic Feats: 21, 24, 27, 30.
Wizard Bonus Feats: 5, 10, 15, 20.
Epic Wizard Bonus feats: 23, 26, 29.

Non-Epic Feats: 
Quicken Spell
Craft Wondrous Item
Escew Materials
Improved Initiative
Spell Penetration
Greater Spell Penetration
Spell Focus (Evocation)
Greater Spell Focus (Evocation)
Spell Focus (Transmutation)
Greater Spell Focus (Transmutation)
Still Spell

Epic Feats:
Multispell (lvl 21 + lvl 23 + lvl 24 + lvl 26)
Automatic Quicken Spell (lvl 27 + lvl 29 + lvl 30)


Background:
Born of prophesy, cursed by the Gods, allpowerful but crippled.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 27, 2005)

CHARACTER SHEET

<Albedo>, <CN> <Male> <Human> <Monk2/Clrc3/Wiz5/MysticTheurge10/Archmage5> <Lvl 25>;
5d8+20d4+25 <25 HD> (117 hp); Init <+1>; Spd <60>; AC: 32, FlatFooted: 23, Touch: 24; BAB: 12/7, Grapple: +11 ; Attacks: Varies; SV Fort: +19 , Ref: +17, Will: +33 ;

Str <8> (2 + 6 Enhancement)
Dex <12> (2 + 4 Inherent + 6 Enhancement)
Con <12> (2 + 4 Inherent + 6 Enhancement)
Int <30> (14 + 5 Inherent + 6 Enhancement + 5 LVL)
Wis <26> (14 + 5 Inherent + 6 Enhancement + 1 LVL)
Cha <8> (2 + 6 Enhancement)

Skills:
Spellcraft:28/+41, Knowledge(Arcana): 28/+38, Tumble: 28/+49, Spot: 21/+29, Listen: 10/+29, Search: 11/+21, Decipher Script: 1/+11, Disable Device: 1/+11, Handle Animal: 1/+0, Open Lock: 1/+2, Use Magic Device: 1/+0, Knowledge(Multiple - Planes, Religion, Nobility, Nature, Geography, History, Local, Dungeoneering, Architecture): 1/+11, Balance 0/+21, Climb 0/+19, Jump 0/+19

+20 Balance, Climb, Jump (Boots of Swiftness)

Feats: Eschew Materials (Lv 1), Quicken Spell (Lv 1), Power Attack (Lv 3), Empower Spell (Lv 6), Spell Focus(Transmutation) (Lv 9), Spell Focus(Evocation) (Lv 12), Skill Focus(Spellcraft) (Lv 15), Improved Critical (Falchion) (Lv 18).

Improved Grapple (Monk Bonus Feat Lv 1), Deflect Arrows (Monk Bonus Feat Lv 2), W. Proficiency: Falchion (War Domain Lv 3), W. Focus: Falchion (War Domain Lv 3), Scribe Scroll(Wizard Bonus Feat Lv 6), Extend Spell(Wizard Bonus Feat Lv 10)

Epic Feats: Improved Spell Capacity (Lv 21), Familiar Spell (Greater Teleport)(Lv 24)
Languages: Common, Draconic, Sylvan

Class Features: 
War Domain (W. Proficiency and W. Focus with Falchion), Luck Domain, Rebuke Undead (Twice Per Day), Spontaneous Casting (evil), Evasion, Flurry of Blows, Unarmed Strike, Mastery of Shaping, Mastery of Elements, Spell-Like Abilities: Greater Teleport (Twice Per Day), Spell Power x2

Familiar: Falcon (Stats for Hawk) 
Size: Tiny Magical Beast
HD: 30 (66 HP)
Initiative: +3
Speed: 10 feet, Fly 60 feet (Average)
AC: = 20 (10 base + 2 size + 3 Dex + 5 Natural Armor)
Touch AC: 15 / Flat Footed Ac: 25
Base Attack: +12/+7 / Grapple: +2
Attack: Talons +17/+12 1d4-2
Saves: Fort 13 / Ref 16 / Will 22
Special Qualities: Low-Light Vision
Str: 6, Dex: 17, Con: 10, Int: 8, Wis: 14, Cha: 6
Skills: Same as Albedo's / Feats: Weapon Finesse
Familiar Abilities: Alertness, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak With Master, Int 8, Natural Armor +3

Race Features (Human):
Bonus feat at 1st lvl
4 Bonus skill points at 1st lvl, 1 every level thereafter

Description:
5'8", Moderately built Male Albino Human with short, spiky white hair and red eyes. He dresses in black coveralls, black boots, white gloves, and a black cape. 

Personality:
Warrior/Hunter, slightly crazy

Experience: 300,000
Level: 25
Points: -36
Gold: 2,100,000

Name: Albedo
Gender: Male
Race: Human
Class: Monk/Cleric/Wizard/MysticTheurge/Archmage
Level: 2/3/5/10/5 (total 25)
Alignment: LN
Deity: Falcons

Stats
Str 2 (-12 points)
Dex 2 (-12 points)
Con 2 (-12 points)
Int 14 (6 points)
Wis 14 (6 points)
Cha 2 (-12 points)

Saves
Fort +19 (10 Base + 3 Epic + 1 Con + 5 Resistance)
Ref +17 (8 Base + 3 Epic + 1 Dex + 5 Resistance)
Will +33 (17 Base + 3 Epic + 8 Wis + 5 Resistance)

Hit Dice: 5d8+20d4+25
Hit Points: 117
Initiative: +5 (+ 1 Dex + 4 Imp. Init.)
Speed: 60
AC: 32 (10+8Armour+5Deflection+1Dex+8Wisdom)
Flat Footed: 23
Touch: 24

BAB: 12/7
Grapple: +11
MAB +11/6
RAB: +13/8

Skills: 198 Skill Points 
Class: lvl X skill points=total
2 Monk: 5X7=35
3 Cleric: 3X5=15
2 Wizard: 2X5= 10
3 Wizard: 3X6=18
5 Mystic Theurge: 5X6=30
4 Mystic Theurge: 4X7=28
1 Mystic Theurge: 1X10=10
3 Archmage: 3X10=30
2 Archmage: 2X11=22

Caster Level: Wizard 22, Cleric 13
Save DC: Wizard/ +10, Cleric/ +8
Possessions: 685 GP
Tomes (READ): + 4 DEX, CON, +5 INT, WIS (550,000)
Raptor and Talon: Large, MW, Adamantine, Wounding, Spell Storing, Falchion (x2) (42,300)/32 lbs/ No Space Needed 
Circlet of Intelligence + 6 (36,000)/ 0 lbs/ hat
Heward's Handy Haversack (2,000)/ 5 lbs/ No Space Needed
Shirt of Constitution + 6 (36,000)/ 1 lbs/ Shirt
Robes(Coveralls) of Wisdom + 6, + 6 Charisma, +5 Resistance bonus to all saves (127,500)/ 1 lbs/ Robe
Wings of Flying : Falcon Wings (54,000)/ 2 lbs/ Cloak
Belt of Strength + 6 (36,000)/ 1 lbs/ Belt
Ring of Sustenance (2,500)/ 0 lbs/ Ring 1
Ring of Protection + 5 (50,000)/ 0 lbs/ Ring 2
Bracers of Armour +8 (64,000)/ 1 lbs/ Bracers
Gloves of Storing: Left and Right (20,000)/ 0 lbs/ Gloves
Boots of Swiftness (256,000)/ 1 lbs/ Boots
Rod of Quicken (75,500)/ 5 lbs/ No Space Needed
Pearl of Power (Lv 1) x5 (5,000)/ 0 lbs/ No Space Needed
Pearl of Power (Lv 2) x3 (12,000)/ 0 lbs/ No Space Needed
Pearl of Power (Lv 3) x2 (18,000)/ 0 lbs/ No Space Needed
Pearl of Power (Twice) x5 (350,000)/ 0 lbs/ No Space Needed
Pearl of Power (Lv 9) x5 (405,000)/ 0 lbs/ No Space Needed
Boccob's Blessed Book (12,500)/ 1 lbs/ No Space Needed
Stone of Alarm (2,700)/ 2 lbs/ No Space Needed
1 Vial Soverign Glue (2,400)/ 0 lbs/ No Space Needed
Immovable Rod (5,000)/ 5 lbs/ No Space Needed
Tent (10)/ 20 lbs/ No Space Needed
Monks Outfit (5)/ 2 lbs/ No Space Needed 

Items In Heward's Handy Haversack: Boccob's Blessed Book, Immovable Rod, Sovereign Glue, Stone of Alarm, Tent, Monks Outfit, Falchion (Talon) = 45 lbs

Items in Gloves of Storing: Falchion (Raptor)(Right)/ 16 lbs, Rod of Quicken (left) 5 lbs

Total Weight = 63 lbs Carried Weight = 12 lbs

Carrying Capacity:
Light: 26 lbs/ Medium: 27-53 lbs/ Heavy: 54-80 lbs


----------



## tyrlaan (Jun 28, 2005)

Since several folks haven't chimed in yet, I was hoping there might be a slot available. If so, here's my entry/contestant 


Neyrhun, LN Male Human Druid 17; HD 17 (121 hp); Init +1; Spd 20 ft; AC 27, FF 26, T 16; BAB +12/+7/+2, Grapple +13; Atk +13/+8/+3 melee (<damage>, <critical>, <weapon>) or +13/+8/+3 ranged (<damage>, <critical>, <weapon>, <range increment>); SA: n/a; SQ: n/a; SV Fort +16, Refl +13, Will +21; Str 12, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 22, Cha 16.

Skills, Feats & Languages: Concentration +11, Handle Animal +16, Heal +17, Knowledge (nature) +27, Listen +26, Ride +20, Spot +26, Survival +28*, Swim +10; Augment Summoning, Eschew Materials, Extetnd Spell, Lightning Reflexes, Natural Spell, Spell Focus (conjuration), Track; Common, Draconic, Druidic, Sylvan.

*+2 synergy when in above ground natural environments

Class and Race Features:
A Thousand Faces, Resist Nature's Lure, Timeless Body, Trackless Step, Venom Immunity, Wild Empathy +21, Wild Shape (animal or plant [Small to Huge] 5/day, elemental [Small to Large] 1/day, duration 17 hours)*, Woodland Stride

*+1 use of wild shape per day from druid's vestment

Possessions: Wild Dragonscale Breastplate +2 w/ Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire, and Sonic Resistance 10 each, Wild Heavy Darkwood Shield, Ring of Protection +5, Ring of Invisibility, Bag of Holding, Type I, Cloak of Resistance +5, Ioun Stone, deep red sphere, +2 Dex, Ioun Stone, incandescent blue sphere, +2 Wis, Ioun Stone, pale blue rhomboid, +2 Str, Ioun Stone, pink rhomboid, +2 Con, Ioun Stone, pink and green sphere, +2 Cha, Ioun Stone, scarlet and blue sphere, +2 Int, Necklace of Adaptation, Druid's Vestment, Stone of Alarm x2, Rod of Metamagic, Extend, Potion of Remove Curse x2, Potion of Remove Blindness/Deafness x2, Potion of Nondetection, Potion of Remove Paralysis x2, Potion of Tongues, Potion of Haste, Scimitar (masterwork), Sling, Sling bullets x 20 (masterwork), Everburning torch, Traveler's outfit, Cold weather outfit, Belt pouch x2, Waterskin, Healer's kit, Heavy warhorse, Riding saddle, Bit and bridle, Saddlebags x2

Archimonde, N Male Deinonychus; HD 10; hp 10d8+50 (95); Init +2; Spd 60 ft; AC 25 (+4 Dex, +11 natural), FF 21, T 14; BAB +7, Grapple +13; Atk Talons +13 melee (2d6+6); Full Atk Talons +13 melee (2d6+6) and 2 foreclaws +11 melee (1d3+3) and bite +11 melee (2d4+3); SA: Pounce, Evasion, Share Spells, Line, Devotion; SQ: Low-light Vision, Scent; SV Fort +12, Refl +11, Will +4; Str 22, Dex 18, Con 20, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10; Hide +15, Jump +28, Listen +12, Spot +12, Survival +11; Combat Reflexes, Improved Natural Attack (talons), Multiattack, Run, Track; Tricks: Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel, Seek, Stay, Track.

Description:
Neyrhun is a very hairy man. He has a huge mane of dark brown hair that is unkempt and a large tuft of a beard that ends just about halfway between his head and his waist. Floating about his head is a rainbow of ioun stones and, despite the dirt and other stains, the occasional glint of green dragon scales shines through. Despite his dirty and rough appearance, Neyrhun does not give off a foul stench. Instead he gives off a subtle musk that more resembles the odor of an animal than a human. 

Neyrhun always keeps his hefty horse, Tannir, close by. Tannir is a brute of a horse, russet brown in color with a black tail and mane. 

Perhaps most peculiar is Neyrhun's "pet" deinonychus, Archimonde. Weighing in at over 600 pounds, this saurian death dealer behaves oddly like a domesticated cat. It is clear that Neyrhun's relationship with Archimonde transcends the typical master/pet relationship and implies something more akin to an equal friendship. 

Personality:
Neyrhun considers himself just another animal in the world. He sees civilization as some bizzare anomaly that has been spit out by mankind under a spell of madness induced by demons or devils. The way of things is the way of the wild, and to try to break the natural order is to invite terrible vengeance upon oneself. At times, Neyhrun behaves like predator, other times, like prey. He does not dislike his fellow man, but tends to get along best with those who at least demonstrate a reverence or respect for nature. Those who do not are just "misguided" or "ignorant innocents." Neyrhun sees this contest as the perfect opportunity to demonstrate the stength in believing in, and following, the ways of nature. He seeks to not only win the competition but to educate his teammates along the way.

History:
TBD

Experience: 136,000
Level: 17
Points: 28
Gold: 340,000

Name: Neyrhun
Gender: Male
Race: Human
Class: Druid
Level: 17
Alignment: LN
Deity: ?

Stats
Str 12 (2 points=10)
Dex 12 (2 points=10)
Con 12 (2 points=10)
Int 16 (6 points=14)
Wis 22 (10 points=16)
Cha 16 (6 points=14)

Saves
Fort +16 (+10 base, +1 Con, +5 resistance)
Ref +13 (+5 base, +1 Dex, +5 resistance, +2 feat)
Will +21 (+10 base, +6 Wis, +5 resistance)

Hit Dice: 17
Hit Points: 121
Initiative: +1 (+1 Dex)
Speed: 20 ft
AC: 27 (10 base, +7 armor, +4 shield, +1 Dex, +5 deflection)
FF: 26 (10 base, +7 armor, +4 shield, +5 deflection)
T: 16 (10 base, +1 Dex, +5 deflection)
ACP: -3 (breastplate, masterwork)

BAB: +12/+7/+2
Grapple: +13 (+12 BAB, +1 Str)
MAB: +13/+8/+3 (+12 BAB, +1 Str)
RAB: +13/+8/+3 (+12 BAB, +1 Dex)

Skills: (140 skill points)
Concentration +11 (+10 rank, +1 Con)
Handle Animal +16 (+13 rank, +3 Cha)
Heal +17 (+11 rank, +6 Wis)
Knowledge(nature) +27 (+20 rank, +3 Int, +2 synergy, +2 nature sense)
Listen +26 (+20 rank, +6 Wis)
Ride +20 (+17 rank, +1 Dex, +2 synergy)
Spot +26 (+20 rank, +6 Wis)
Survival +28 (+20 rank, +6 Wis, +2 nature sense)*
Swim +10 (+9 rank, +1 Str)

*+2 synergy when in above ground natural environments

Feats:
Augment Summoning
Eschew Materials
Extend Spell
Lightning Reflexes
Natural Spell
Spell Focus (conjuration)
Track

Spells:
Save DC: 10+Level+6(Wis); 16/17/18/19/20/21/22/23/24/25
Spell/day: 6/7/7/6/6/5/5/3/2/1

Possessions:
Wild Dragonscale Breastplate +2 w/ Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire, and Sonic Resistance 10 each (115,700gp, 30lb, on person)
Wild Heavy Darkwood Shield (25,257gp, 10lb, right hand/arm)
Ring of Protection +5 (50,000gp, negligible, right ring finger)
Ring of Invisibility (20,000gp, negligible, left ring finger)
Bag of Holding, Type I (2,500gp, 15lb, back)
Cloak of Resistance +5 (25,000gp, 1lb, back)
Ioun Stone, deep red sphere, +2 Dex (8,000gp, negligible, circling head)
Ioun Stone, incandescent blue sphere, +2 Wis (8,000gp, negligible, circling head)
Ioun Stone, pale blue rhomboid, +2 Str (8,000gp, negligible, circling head)
Ioun Stone, pink rhomboid, +2 Con (8,000gp, negligible, circling head)
Ioun Stone, pink and green sphere, +2 Cha (8,000gp, negligible, circling head)
Ioun Stone, scarlet and blue sphere, +2 Int (8,000gp, negligible, circling head)
Necklace of Adaptation (9,000gp, negligible, neck)
Druid's Vestment (10,000gp, negligible, on person)
Stone of Alarm x2 (5,400gp, 4lb, bag of holding)
Rod of Metamagic, Extend (11,000gp, negligible, waist)
Potion of Remove Curse x2 (1,500gp, negligible, bag of holding)
Potion of Remove Blindness/Deafness x2 (1,500gp, negligible, bag of holding)
Potion of Nondetection (750gp, negligible, bag of holding)
Potion of Remove Paralysis x2 (600gp, negligible, bag of holding)
Potion of Tongues (750gp, negligible, bag of holding)
Potion of Haste (750gp, negligible, bag of holding)

Scimitar, masterwork (315gp, 4lb, left hand or sheath)
Sling (-gp, negligible, waist - left side)
Sling bullets x 20, mw (120gp 2sp, 10 lb, pouches on right side)
Everburning torch (110gp, 1 lb, bag of holding)
Traveler's outfit (1gp, 5lb, worn)
Cold weather outfit (8gp, 7lb, bag of holding)
Belt pouch x2 (2gp, 1lb, waist)
Waterskin (1gp, 4lb, slung on shoulder)
Healer's kit (50gp, 1lb, on horse)

Heavy warhorse (400gp, -, -)
Riding saddle (10gp, 25lb, on horse)
Bit and bridle (2gp, 1lb, on horse)
Saddlebags x2 (8gp, 16lb, on horse)

total (339,992gp 2sp/340,000gp, 80lb on person)


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2005)

Baring some minor item purchases and background stuff...

Do we need to deal with all the minor items and such like rope, rations, ect?  or is that stuff not an issue?
---------------
Name: Dexter Duval
Gender: Male
Race: Human
Class: Rogue 4/Fighter 4/Dualist 10
Level: 18
Alignment: N

Stats
Str 14 +2 (14 points=6)
Dex 28 +9 (14 +4 Level +6 Item +4 Insight, points=6)
Con 14 +2 (14 points=6)
Int 16 +3 (14 +2 Item, points=6)
Wis 20 +5 (14 +6 Item, points=6)
Cha  2 -4 (2 points=-12)

Saves
Fort +10 (+4 Fighter, +1 Rogue, +3 Dualist, +2 Con)
Ref +22 (+1 Fighter, +3 Rogue, +7 Dualist, +2 Grace, +9 Dex)
Will +10 (+1 Fighter, +1 Rogue, +3 Dualist, +5 Wis)

Hit Dice: 4d6+14d10+36
Hit Points: 168
Initiative: +12 (+8 Dex, +4 Improved Reaction)
Speed: 30'
AC: 39 (10 + 5 Armor + 9 Dex + 3 Int + 5 Wis + 1 Monk + 3 Natural + 3 Deflection)
FF: 39 (10 + 5 Armor + 9 Dex + 3 Int + 5 Wis + 1 Monk + 3 Natural + 3 Deflection)
T: 30 (10 + 9 Dex + 3 Int + 5 Wis + 1 Monk + 3 Deflection)
ACP: 0 

BAB: +17
Grapple: +19 (+17 BAB, +2 Str)
MAB: +17 (+17 BAB, +2 Str)
RAB: +26 (+17 BAB, +9 Dex)

Melee: Spiked Chain +30/25/20/15, 2d4+6 +2d6 Precision +1d6 Fire +1d6 Cold +1d6 Electricity, 20x2
Melee: Dagger +27/22/17/12, 1d4+2 +2d6 Precision, 19-20x2
Ranged: Dagger(10') +27/22/17/12, 1d4+2, 19-20x2
Ranged: Comp. Longbow(110') +27/22/17/12, 1d8+2, 20x3

Skills: (167 skill points)
Appraise +3 (1 rank, +2 int)
Balance +21 (10 ranks, +9 dex, +2 synergy)
Bluff +2 (5 ranks, -3 cha)
Climb +10 (8 ranks, +2 str)
Decipher Script +11 (8 ranks, +3 int)
Diplomacy +6 (5 ranks, -3 cha, +4 synergy)
Disable Device +13 (10 ranks, +3 int)
Escape Artist +19 (10 ranks, +9 dex)
Handle Animal +2 (5 ranks, -3 cha)
Hide +16 (7 ranks, +9 dex)
Jump +14 (10 ranks, +2 str, +2 synergy)
Listen +15 (10 ranks, +5 wis)
Move Silently +16 (7 ranks, +9 dex)
Open Lock +14 (5 ranks, +9 dex)
Perform: Dance +0 (3 ranks, -3 cha)
Ride +16 (5 ranks, +9 dex, +2 synergy)
Search +13 (10 ranks, +3 int)
Sense Motive +15 (10 ranks, +5 wis)
Sleight of Hand +16 (5 ranks, +9 dex, +2 synergy)
Spot +15 (10 ranks, +5 wis)
Swim +10 (8 ranks, +2 str)
Tumble +21 (10 ranks, +9 dex, +2 synergy)
Use Rope +14 (5 ranks, +9 dex)


Feats & Atribute Bonuses:
1 Combat Expertise
1 Exotic Weapon: Spiked Chain
2F1 Weapon Focus: Spiked Chain
3 Dodge
3F2 Weapon Finesse
4 Dex +1
5F4 Weapon Specialization: Spiked Chain
6 Mobility
8 Dex +1
9 Spring Attack
12 Whirlwind Attack
12 Dex +1
15 Combat Reflexes
16 Dex +1
18 Improved Disarm

Possessions:
Item (cost, weight, location)
Monks Belt - 13,000
Bracers of Armor +5 - 25,000
Gloves of Dex +6 - 36,000 
Amulet of Natural Armor +3 - 18,000
Ring of Protection +3 - 18,000
Spiked Chain (+6)  72,000, Flaming (+1), Frost (+1), Shock (+1)
Ring of Regeneration - 90,000
Cloak of Minor Displacement - 24,000
Manual of Quickness of Action +4 - 110,000
Boots of Springing and Striding - 5,500
Goggles of the Night - 12,000
Periapt of Wisdom +6 - 36,000
Handy Haversack - 2,000
Headband of Intellect +2 - 4,000
Masterwork Composite Longbow +2 Str - 600
Masterwork Dagger - 302
40 Arrows - 6

total (cost/max, weight)

Description:
<at least a brief description>

Personality:
<at least a brief personality>

History:
<completely optional>

Experience: 157500
Level: 18
Points: 18
Gold: 475000


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2005)

*bump* TS still around?  People working on chars?  This still happening?


----------



## Nephtys (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm waiting for some more signs of life from the DM (like information on when the game will start) before I put any more work into the character.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 11, 2005)

Current possible player list with submitted characters:

1. Angcuru
2. Slippshade
3. Ranger Rick
4. Nephtys - ? : Wood-Elven Wizard20/EpicWizard10
5. Harvey
6. RobotRobotI
7. Mr. Prez
8. Darmanicus
9. rangerjohn
10. Eonthar
11. Imerak - Ashbree Eram : Halfling Rogue7/Shadowdancer3
12. Jemal
13. Albedo - Albedo : Human Monk2/Clrc3/Wiz5/MysticTheurge10/Archmage5
14. Bront - Dexter Duval : Human Rogue4/Fighter4/Dualist10
15. devrimk
16. ElvishBard
17. Endovior
18. tyrlaan - Neyrhun : Human Druid17

Nephtys - As for when I might start the game... With a pitiful 5 characters, not bloody soon. But I appreciate your commitment to work toward that goal. Maybe I should wait to see if anyone will put any work into characters before I put any more work into the game.


----------



## Albedo (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey!!! I put lots of work into my character.


----------



## Darmanicus (Jul 11, 2005)

Sorry I haven't been about in a while TS.

I'll crack on and produce a character by the weekend.


----------



## Harvey (Jul 12, 2005)

I've also got a character 90% of the way done... was waiting for more responses before finishing. Here is where it is now:


```
Name: Giana
Gender: Female
Race: Human 
Class: Cleric 17
Size: Medium
Alignment: N
Deity: Wee Jas
Level: 17
Exp: 136,000

STR 18 (+4)     (12 + 6 belt)               [4 pts]
DEX 12 (+1)     (12)                        [4 pts] 
CON 10 (--)     (10)                        [2 pts]
INT 14 (+2)     (14)                        [6 pts]
WIS 22 (+6)     (14 + 4 lvl + 4 peraipt)    [6 pts]
CHA 18 (+4)     (14 + 4 cloak)              [6 pts]

Fort:  +10      (+10 base +0 ability)
Ref:    +6      (+5 base  +1 ability)
Will:  +16      (+10 base +6 ability)

HD: 17d8
HP: 104
Init: +1        (+1 dex)
Spd: 20' x 4
AC: 32 [35]     (10 base + 1 dex + 10 armor + 5 shield + 1 insight + 5 deflection [+ 3 defending])
   Flat-Footed: 31 [34]
   Touch: 17 [20]
ACP: -3

BAB: +12/+7/+2
   Melee: +16/+11/+6
   Ranged: +13/+8/+3
Grapple: +13    (+12 BAB +1 STR)

Weapons:
+3 Defending Adamantine Morningstar   +19/+14/+9 atk   1d8+7 damage   x2 on 20

Armor:
+2 Mithril Full Plate                 +10 AC           +3 Max Dex     -3 ACP
+3 Mithril Heavy Steel Shield         +5 AC                           -0 ACP

Languages: Common, Elven, Goblin

Abilities:
-- Proficient in all simple weapons, all armor, and shields
-- Rebuke/Command Undead (Turning check 1d20+6, Turn damage 2d6+22, 7x per day)
-- Death Touch (17d6, 1x per day)
-- Use scrolls, wands, and other devices as 8th level Wizard
-- Darkvision 60'
-- See Invisibility

Feats:
-- Extend Spell (1st level)
-- Endurance (1st human)
-- Improved Turning (3rd level)
-- Spell Penetration (6th level)
-- Enlarge Spell (9th level)
-- Greater Spell Penetration (12th level)
-- Quicken Spell (15th level)

Skill Points: 100           Max Ranks: 20/10
Skills:                     Stat  Total  Ability  Class   ACP  Misc
-- Appraise                 Int   +2   = +2
-- Balance                  Dex   -2   = +1               -3
-- Bluff                    Cha   +4   = +4 
-- Climb                    Str   +1   = +4               -3
-- Concentration            Int   +22  = +2       +20
-- Decipher Script          Int   +12  = +2       +5 (cc)      +5 (helm)
-- Diplomacy                Cha   +4   = +4
-- Disguise                 Cha   +4   = +4
-- Escape Artist            Dex   -2   = +1               -3
-- Forgery                  Int   +2   = +2
-- Gather Information       Cha   +4   = +4
-- Heal                     Wis   +28  = +6       +20          +2 (healer's kit) 
-- Hide                     Dex   -2   = +1               -3
-- Intimidate               Cha   +4   = +4
-- Jump                     Str   +1   = +4               -3
-- Knowledge (arcana)       Int   +12  = +2       +10
-- Knowledge (history)      Int   +12  = +2       +10
-- Knowledge (planes)       Int   +12  = +2       +10
-- Knowledge (religion)     Int   +12  = +2       +10
-- Listen                   Wis   +6   = +6
-- Move Silently            Dex   -2   = +1               -3
-- Ride                     Dex   +1   = +1
-- Search                   Int   +2   = +2
-- Spellcraft               Int   +14  = +2       +10         +2 (synergy w/ Knowledge Arcana)
-- Spot                     Wis   +6   = +6
-- Survival (this plane)    Wis   +6   = +6
            (other planes)  Wis   +8   = +6                   +2 (synergy w/ Knowledge Planes)
-- Swim                     Str   -2   = +4               -6
-- Use Rope                 Dex   +1   = +1

Cleric Spells Per Day: 7/6+1/6+1/6+1/6+1/5+1/5+1/3+1/3+1/2+1
Spell Penetration: 1d20+21

Starting Gold: 340,000 gp
Equipment:
-- Armor, +2 Mithril Full Plate                25.0 lb   14,500 gp  (on body)
-- Bag of Holding Type I                       15.0 lb    2,500 gp  (tied to waist)
-- Bedroll                                      5.0 lb        1 sp  (in Bag of Holding)  
-- Belt of Giant Strength +6                    1.0 lb   36,000 gp  (on waist)
-- Boots of Teleportation                       3.0 lb   49,000 gp  (on feet)
-- Cloak of Charisma +4                         2.0 lb   16,000 gp  (over clothing)
-- Glove of Storing- Left Hand                  ------   10,000 gp  (left hand)
-- Glove of Storing- Right Hand                 ------   10,000 gp  (right hand)
-- Hat of Disguise                              ------    1,800 gp  (in Bag of Holding)
-- Healer's Kit                                 1.0 lb       50 gp  (in Bag of Holding)
-- Helm of Comprehend Lang & Read Magic         3.0 lb    5,200 gp  (on head)
-- Holy Symbol, Silver (w/ verses of anathema)  1.0 lb      500 gp
-- Incense                                      ------       25 gp  (in Bag of Holding)
-- Ioun Stone, Dusty Rose                       ------    5,000 gp  (over head/in belt pouch #2)
-- Ioun Stone, Iridescent                       ------   18,000 gp  (over head/in belt pouch #2)
-- Marked Bones of former Cleric of Wee Jas     ------       25 gp  (in Bag of Holding)
-- Material Component: onyxs                    ------      xxx gp  (in belt pouch #1)
-- Material Component: 400gp Diamond Dust       ------      400 gp  (in belt pouch #3)
-- Material Component: 200gp Ruby Dust          ------      200 gp  (in belt pouch #4)
-- Morningstar, +3 Defending Adamantine        12.0 lb   35,008 gp  (glove of storing- right)
-- Periapt of Wisdom +4                         ------   16,000 gp  (on neck)
-- Pouch, Belt #1                               0.5 lb        1 gp  (on belt)
-- Pouch, Belt #2                               0.5 lb        1 gp  (on belt)
-- Pouch, Belt #3                               0.5 lb        1 gp  (on belt)
-- Pouch, Belt #4                               0.5 lb        1 gp  (on belt)
-- Prayer Beads                                 ------      500 gp  (in Bag of Holding)
-- Ring of Protection +5                        ------   50,000 gp  (on right hand)
-- Ring of Sustenance                           ------    2,500 gp  (on left hand)
-- Shield, +3 Mithril Heavy Steel               7.5 lb   10,020 gp  (on left arm)
-- Wand of Cure Serious Wounds                  ------   11,250 gp  (glove of storing- left)
-- Wand of Detect Secret Doors                  ------      750 gp  (in Bag of Holding)

Used Prior to Campaign Start:
-- Scroll of Permanency (2)                              20,250 gp
-- Scroll of Darkvision                                     150 gp
-- Scroll of See Invisibility                               150 gp

Total Weight: 59.5/71.5 lbs
Total Money @ Character Creation: 24,218gp (in belt pouch #1)

Max Weight:  100 light   200 medium   300 heavy

Age: 35
Height: 6'
Weight: 115 lb
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Red
```


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah, I need to tweek my character a bit (Slight mistake about using Precice shot, unless the GM will let me use it with a 2 handed finesse weapon) and finish up a quick background.

Any campaign background on exactly what we're doing, ect?  Might help to know why we're competing how we are.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 14, 2005)

Allright, I'll finish and post up my character ASAP.. though it won't be tonight.  It's like 6 AM here and I'm going to bed.  I've been having some Offline trouble recently but I'll get it done quickly.

WILL be playing a: Rogue5/Fighter1/Sorc6/ShadowDancer1/ArcaneTrickster10/Archmage4


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

How are you managing a Level 34 character?


----------



## Darmanicus (Jul 14, 2005)

Don't you mean 44?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 15, 2005)

whoops.. Srry, posted char from something else... I've got a list of'em and just grabbed the one I thought was for tihs.. *Duh jemal dumb..*

OK, survivor... that would be.. *checking checking... Processing...*

WOW, found it.. I'm actually pretty much done this character.. here this should be better. 

CHARACTER SHEET

<Daniel Feratu>, <NG> <Male> <Human> <Rogue5/Fighter1/Sorc6/ShadowDancer1/ArcaneTrickster10/Archmage4> <Lvl 27>;
 4d6+20d4+2d8+1d10+27 <27 HD> (126 hp); Init <+1>; Spd <60>; AC:22,  FlatFooted:21, Touch:16; BAB: +14, Grapple: +15; Attacks: Varies; SV Fort:+19, Reflex:+21, Will:+22.

Str <12> (2 + 4 Inherent + 6 Enhancement)
Dex <12> (2 + 4 Inherent + 6 Enhancement)
Con <12> (2 + 4 Inherent + 6 Enhancement)
Int <22> (10 + 5 Inherent + 6 Enhancement + 1 LVL)
Wis <12> (2 + 4 Inherent + 6 Enhancement)
Cha <20> (4 + 5 Inherent + 6 Enhancement + 5 LVL)

Skills:
Spellcraft: 24/+33, Knowledge(Arcana): 15/+23, Tumble: 12/+33, Bluff: 26/+31, Spot: 20/+25, Hide: 30/+46, Move Silent: 30/+46, Knowledge(Geography): 8/+14, Decipher Script: 7/+13, Disable Device: 7/+8, Escape Artist: 7/+8
+20 balance, climb, jump

Feats:  Improved Familiar, Combat Expertise, Improved Feint, Skill Focus: Spellcraft, Spell Focus: Transmutation, Spell Focus: Evocation, Still Spell, Craft Staff, Silent Spell.

Epic Feats: Spell Stowaway(Time Stop), Tenacious Magic(Shapechange), Master Staff.

Languages:  Common

Class Features:  Summon Familiar, 22nd lvl Sorc Caster
Evasion, Uncanny Dodge, Trapfinding, Trap sense + 1, Sneak Attack +8d6, Ranged Legerdemain 3/day, Impromptu Sneak Attack 2/day, Hide in Plain Sight.
Spell Power x2 (2 5th lvl spell slots), Mastery of Shaping (6th lvl spell slot), Mastery of Elements(8th lvl spell slot)

Familiar: Psuedodragon (Larry)

Race Features: 
Bonus feat at  1st lvl
4 Bonus skill points at 1st lvl, 1 every level thereafter

Possessions:  2,900,000 GP Total
Tomes (READ): + 4 STR, DEX, CON, WIS; +5 INT, CHA (715,000)
+ 5 Heavy Fortification Padded Armour of Greater Shadow, Greater Silence, Greater Resist: Fire, Cold, Electric, Acid, Sonic (497,655)
Circlet of Intelligence + 6 (36,000)
Heward’s Handy Haversack (2,000)
Shirt of Constitution + 6 (36,000)
Cloak of Charisma + 6 (36,000)
Robes(Coveralls) of Wisdom + 6, +5 Resistance bonus to all saves (73,500)
Belt of Strength + 6 (36,000)
Ring of Sustenance (2,500)
Ring of Protection + 5 (50,000)
Boots of Swiftness (256,000)

Description: 

Personality: 

Experience: 351,000
Level: 27
Points: -52
Gold: 2,900,000

Name: Sorc Five
Gender: Male
Race: Human
Class: Rogue/Fighter/Sorceror/ShadowDancer/ArcaneTrickster/Archmage
Level: 5/1/6/1/10/4 (total 27)
Alignment: NG

Stats
Str 2 (-12 points)
Dex 2 (-12 points)
Con 2 (-12 points)
Int 10 (+2 points)
Wis 2 (-12 points)
Cha 4 (-6 points)

Saves
Fort +19 ( 9 Base + 4 Epic + 1 Con + 5 Resistance)
Ref +21 ( 11 Base + 4 Epic + 1 Dex + 5 Resistance)
Will +22 ( 12 Base + 4 Epic + 1 Wis + 5 Resistance)

Hit Dice: 6d6+20d4+1d10+27
Hit Points: 126
Initiative: +1 (+ 1 Dex)
Speed: 60
AC: 22 (10+6Armour+5Deflection+1Dex)
Flat Footed: 21
Touch: 16

BAB: 14/9/4
Grapple:  +15
MAB: +15
RAB:  +15

Skills: 186 Skill Points 
Class: lvl X skill points = total
Rogue 1: 4X8 = 32
Fighter 1: 1X2 = 2
Sorc 1-6: 6X2 = 12
Rogue 2-5: 4X8 =32
Arcane Trickster 1-7: 7X4=16
Arcane Trickster 8-9: 2X7=35
Archmage 1-4: 4X5=20
Arcane Trickster 10: 1x7=7
+30 Bonus Human Skills

Spells:
Caster Lvl: 22
Save DC: 15+spell lvl (16+spell lvl for Transmutation/Evocation)
Spells known : 9/5/5/4/4/4/3/3/3/3
Spells per day: 6/8/7/7/7/5/5/6/5/6
0: Ray of Frost, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Light, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Arcane Mark.
1: Mage Armor, Expeditious Retreat, Magic Missile, , .
2: See Invisibility, Mirror Image, , , .
3: Greater Magic Weapon, Fly, Fireball, Haste.
4: Stone Skin, Greater Invisibility, Otilukes Resilient Sphere, .
5: Wall of Stone, Wall of Force, , .
6: Mislead, True Seeing, Contingency.
7: Greater Teleport, Spell Turning, .
8: Ottilukes Telekenetic Sphere, Moment of Prescience, Polymorph any Object.
9: Shapechange, Time Stop, .


Possessions:  2,900,000 GP Total
Tomes (READ): + 4 STR, DEX, CON, WIS; +5 INT, CHA (715,000)
+ 5 Heavy Fortification Padded Armour of Greater Shadow, Greater Silence, Greater Resist: Fire, Cold, Electric, Acid, Sonic (497,655)
Circlet of Intelligence + 6 (36,000)
Heward’s Handy Haversack (2,000)
Shirt of Constitution + 6 (36,000)
Cloak of Charisma + 6 (36,000)
Robes(Coveralls) of Wisdom + 6, +5 Resistance bonus to all saves (73,500)
Belt of Strength + 6 (36,000)
Ring of Sustenance (2,500)
Ring of Protection + 5 (50,000)
Boots of Swiftness (256,000)
1,159,345 GP

total (1,740,655/2,900,000, weight)

Weight =  lbs/ max  lbs (light load)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 15, 2005)

haven't completely finished but can you guys look it over for me and see If i made any glaring mistakes so far, pls?  thnx


----------

